# icon problems.....



## Bammx2 (Jul 21, 2005)

any idea why only SOME of the icons I hit on for a reply or whatever only comes up in text?
  It's totally random and but seems to be happening more often.
 Is it my end?!
 Anything I can do if it is?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 21, 2005)

Where are you clicking to get the icons?

 The section at the bottom called "Post Icons" aren't the same as the Smilies.  Smilies will show "in-line" while the icons usually won't.


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 21, 2005)

AH-HA!
 I haven't been using the smilies as much.
 But then again,even from the post icons,I have never had this problem before.
  Did I mention I was an IT idiot?
 Maybe I should stick to the smilies.......??


----------



## MALCOLM XERXESâ¢ (Jul 21, 2005)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> <SNIP>Did I mention I was an IT idiot?<SNIP>


BAMMX2,

I grok the fullness of the totality, for I am a self-confessed cybersimpleton.


----------

